# Dr. Jeffery Pettis Steps Down



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

This is concerning, why would one of the best researchers choose to depart ???


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why indeed? To spend more time w/ his family? Who knows?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Sometimes people with a passion for active research find administration unfulfilling.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I can certainly understand being unfulfilled by administration and political rules, also the time spent with family. The concern that I have is that I hope he is not going to work for some chemical company where the financial benefits would certainly be greater, and his research be stuffed in the closet.
We need more researchers who tell it like it is, he has certainly been a credit for all of us beekeepers. Is he leaving the USDA, or just resigning his chair position?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

_ will devote his energy to his research program and collaborations with colleagues and beekeepers. _


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Something is puzzling here ! I just went back through the info on Pettis testimony during the past couple of years. About a year ago he was convinced that imidicloprids were the problem even at sub lethal doses. During the House Committee hearings he seems to contradict that theory. Has anyone else noticed this? Maybe he was being told what to say and could not express his own findings for fear of the higher authority. Probably a good reason to step down.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

The study about undetectable levels of imidacloprid was so seriously flawed that it isn't surprising that he has taken a different pov. Bees (untreated ones) that died in their cages bef9re the experiment to was over were simply discarded and not tested for nosema infection. One whole cage of controls died and we're not tested....if they did have nosema the conclusions would have been the opposite. Also note that he was willing to be interviewed by European film crews about these findings before they were published....but not with any beekeepers or researchers in the u.s.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

broodhead said:


> About a year ago he was convinced that imidicloprids were the problem even at sub lethal doses. During the House Committee hearings he seems to contradict that theory.


Or maybe after gathering more data, the data started to point in different directions ?

I had the pleasure of meeting Dr Pettis at an event a couple weeks back. He certainly came across as a 'down to earth' fella, that knew his way thru beehives. His presentation on preliminary research into queen failure was enlightening to say the least. The presentation was in Beaverlodge Alberta, and, one of the more interesting things (to me), was listening to folks discuss the amount of bureaucracy involved in getting to travel to an event out of the country, at another leading research center.

After talking to him 1 on 1 in the sessions and during coffee breaks, then listening to his presentation, I would not be at all surprised if the reasons are simply to get out of the administration, and back to doing hands on research. If that happens to be thru another channel that pays better, good for him.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Not really sold on the more data theory, probably much more data out there that has not been made public. I will buy the theory that the administration red tape has a lot to do with it. Can't blame the ole boy for telling them to take the job and shove it, hopefully his research will not be hindered in the future. As far as better pay, hope he hits a home run!!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A Note From Jeff Pettis

Dear Colleagues and Friends,
I would like to address the recent decision by ARS to change the leadership of the Beltsville Bee Laboratory. While I have strong reservations about this decision, I do not wish to challenge it. The truth is I have been stretched too thin over the past few years to meet all the demands of the Research Leader position and my own research. The administrative aspects of my job as Research Leader have suffered because my research took precedence over administrative responsibilities. I am looking forward to a full return to an applied research agenda focusing on addressing your concerns as stakeholders.
Looking toward the future direction and leadership of the lab, it is important that you, the stakeholders have a direct line of communication to the decision makers who drive the research agenda. I am very proud of the relationship I have built with the industry and feel this is crucial to meeting your needs through research. Please continue to be a strong voice with ARS.
I appreciate the tremendous outpouring of support from all of you and I look forward to working with you as before. As always, I will continue to conduct research with the stakeholders' best interests in mind.
I thank you for the support and I look forward to our continued partnership in addressing beekeeping and pollinator health issues.
Thanks
Jeff Pettis


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Are we supposed to infer from his comments that the changes involving Dr. Pettis were not entirely voluntary? I have no inside information - I'm just trying to make sense of his statement.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I would deduct the same from his statement. Interesting, very interesting !!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I received an e-mail this morning describing Dr. Pettis as having been "demoted."


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

In the statement above, he's saying that he prioritized his research over administration.

It's not such a big deal IMHO.

They need to appoint an actual administrator to do the job and allow everyone else to do their jobs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Who from? What's the source? Does your e-mail say why, such as volunteering to step down?

Why do we wish to speculate about this? What's wrong w/ Dr. Pettis' own explanation? Who benefits by reading anymore into this than what has been presented?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Who from? What's the source? Does your e-mail say why, such as volunteering to step down?
> 
> Why do we wish to speculate about this? What's wrong w/ Dr. Pettis' own explanation? Who benefits by reading anymore into this than what has been presented?


I don't see much speculation. From his own document:
"I would like to address the recent decision by ARS to change the leadership of the Beltsville Bee Laboratory. While I have strong reservations about this decision, I do not wish to challenge it." 

ARS was doing something with the leadership, and he was the leadership, and he resigned. most likely under duress.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesn't this sort of thing happen all the time? What's the big kerfuffle? (i can't believe that spell check approved of the word "kerfuffle".)


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Yep, I got the scoop from someone at ARS, seems like the new lady has all the answers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm glad someone does. But what are the questions and who is asking? How will Pettis stepping down effect beekeepers?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Doesn't this sort of thing happen all the time? What's the big kerfuffle? (i can't believe that spell check approved of the word "kerfuffle".)


I don't know Mark. Perhaps, but am I the only one that thinks this may be more than a kerfuffle (great word). It sure seems curious coming on the heels of the politicization of bee "losses", the naming of a Presidential task force and the queuing up of lobbyists on both sides of the issue. The person running the US bee lab on the outskirts of DC, in all likelihood, is going to be a key player in the debate.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

broodhead said:


> Yep, I got the scoop from someone at ARS, seems like the new lady has all the answers.


Mind telling us who this "new lady" is?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> I don't know Mark. Perhaps, but am I the only one that thinks this may be more than a kerfuffle (great word). It sure seems curious coming on the heels of the politicization of bee "losses", the naming of a Presidential task force and the queuing up of lobbyists on both sides of the issue. The person running the US bee lab on the outskirts of DC, in all likelihood, is going to be a key player in the debate.


Possibly, but what does speculation get us?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Possibly, but what does speculation get us?


A lively debate? ....... which I will leave to others. The extracting room awaits.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe this has something to do with it, from the dsRNA/IAPV field trials paper:

"Dr. Jeffery Pettis is the Research Leader responsible for bee research at the Bee Lab, USDA, ARS, Maryland, and has
established a cooperative agreement with Beeologics, post completion of this research."


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

WLC said:


> Maybe this has something to do with it, from the dsRNA/IAPV field trials paper:
> 
> "Dr. Jeffery Pettis is the Research Leader responsible for bee research at the Bee Lab, USDA, ARS, Maryland, and has
> established a cooperative agreement with Beeologics, post completion of this research."


Could be but it is not a good thing for the Bee Lab IMO


----------



## justoutthere (Jul 13, 2014)

Because maybe the correct argument isn't being made about neonics?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, let's make some stuff up.


----------



## justoutthere (Jul 13, 2014)

Lol


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

justoutthere said:


> Because maybe ...


Guess I should have asked what insider information you could share as to why Dr Pettis is changing jobs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know if you should expect a serious or credible answer from justouthere, Charlie. His Profile says that he has been keeping bees for 1 million years. So, either he isn't serious. Or she probably has alzhiemers disease by now.


----------



## justoutthere (Jul 13, 2014)

No insider info- just reading the research. He's a good guy. Hopefully moving on to bigger and better things. Most consider him a value to the beekeeping world. He did a lot of work.
And doesn't it seem sometimes that we've been keeping bees forever? Much of my lifetime now. It isn't getting any easier.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

> Default Re: Dr. Jeffery Pettis Steps Down
> Quote Originally Posted by broodhead View Post
> Yep, I got the scoop from someone at ARS, seems like the new lady has all the answers.


Mind telling us who this "new lady" is? I don't know whom you are talking about


----------

